

2012 Prophecies Sparking Real Fears, Suicide Warnings - ca98am79
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/11/091106-2012-movie-end-world-fears-maya-predictions.html

======
jacquesm
could some editor please kill this ? thanks!

